# Baby name HAZEL - honest opinions please!



## jessief

Hi girls,

I love this name but said it to a few people and there was no great reactions, what do ye think? Other names we have are Heather, Mia, Jodie and Ella. 

Would love some feedback please girls 

xx


----------



## LDC

I like hazel and Mia best, not too keen on the others (also Ella is realllllly popular which puts me off).

Ultimately it's down to what you like though. Try posting on the baby names forum and you can put a poll on it; you might get more responses

Xx


----------



## Ethereal

Hazel or Mia for sure, both beautiful. :flower:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I love Hazel! Wow! Pretty girly!

I'm naming my girls middle name Elle or Ella :) but it's after my baby sis!

xoxox


----------



## SpicyWolf

Hazel is a bit old fashioned for my tastes, but that's only because I grew up with a very old fashioned name and was irritated by everyone commenting about it being their grandmother/great-grandmother's name too! But that doesn't make it a bad name, just not one for me :flower: You should pick the name you and DH like the best - that's what really matters!


----------



## FlowerTots13

If you and your OH like Hazel, go for it :D 
We went for a name we didn't know anyone else had, but it's down to you, they'll just have to get used to it :)


----------



## kiwii

Don't listen to other people. I love the name Hazel. It was actually my grandmothers name and I always thought it was different and pretty. Honestly, people are going to put down most names you choose. I have decided not to tell anyone officially what name we are choosing until he is born for that reason. Only 3 out of about 20 people liked the name we want so I just say we are "still thinking" but I'm certain we will end up with that name. People will grow to love it when there's a cute little baby's face to relate the name with.


----------



## Sparklerose

I like Hazel better than any of the others, it's a lovely name and would definitely have been on my list if we were having a girl.

I also know two people called Hazel, both of which are really nice.


----------



## jessief

Thanks a mill for the replies girls, I just think its a really beautiful name. I've heard someone else say that its old fashioned aswell but never thought of it as that, i actually thought it was a modern name, maybe because its not common where we live and I don't know any Hazels. Also like Leah, forgot to but that on the initial list!


----------



## Mrs_Bump

I know a few hazels of varying ages. It's a lovely name and quite timeless. It's actually one I'm considering too.


----------



## Ethereal

The name we picked for our baby (Imogen) is unusual where we are so a few people have turned their noses up at it but me and OH love it.


----------



## hope88

My middle names hazel i didnt mind it until i went to school and one day all us kids were made to spell our names backwards the sound them out yeah well hazel spelt backwarda is lezah so you can imagine the stick i got for that i hated it ever since still to this day a couple of mates that were there that day all them many years ago still have alittle giggle about it dont think il ever live it down


----------



## VJean

I love the name Hazel. It's timeless and there won't be 5 of them in her class at school.

We told a few people our baby name and received bad feedback. At first it bothered me, then I said to heck with them! We love the name Hadleigh and Jean is my middle name, DHs moms middle name, his grandmothers first name, my aunts middle name....lots of family meaning for us. We don't care how old fashioned it sounds and once people learned we weren't changing it they stopped making comments. 

Name her whatever you like! She is yours!


----------



## shambaby

I love the name hazel, and would be considering it if we have a girl, except our son is called Hayden and I think it's too similar. It is perhaps a little old fashioned, but so are Florence, Lily and Evelyn, but they are all popular now. Unless you make them up there are only so many names, so they are bound to go in cycles of popularity. I like hazel because it is not too common, but at the same time is a 'proper' name, and really pretty. When I was pregnant first time we knew for quite a while what we were going to call him, but refused to tell anyone, as we knew they would want to 'offer' their opinions. It's up to you what you call your baby, so if you love it, go with it x


----------



## justmeinlove

*tempted to steal* ;-)


----------



## Mummy2B21

I like it x


----------



## kiranerys

VJean said:


> I love the name Hazel. It's timeless and there won't be 5 of them in her class at school.
> 
> We told a few people our baby name and received bad feedback. At first it bothered me, then I said to heck with them! We love the name Hadleigh and Jean is my middle name, DHs moms middle name, his grandmothers first name, my aunts middle name....lots of family meaning for us. We don't care how old fashioned it sounds and once people learned we weren't changing it they stopped making comments.
> 
> Name her whatever you like! She is yours!

I think Hadleigh is a beautiful name!


----------



## katee82

My oldest friend is called hazel... She's got big brown eyes and long wavy brown/ chestnut coloured hair...she couldn't be anything but a hazel :) I can't imagine someone with blonde hair and blue eyes being called it- does that make sense???


----------



## nov_mum

If you love a name just go with it but for me, my mum's friends were Heather and Hazel so it seems dated to me owing to that. Along with Christine's and Charmaine they just seem like mum names like Bruce, David and Geoff seem like dad names. Ella is super common and I always think of big girls being called Ella the elephant. I love Mia and would use it myself if it were not so close to my other daughters name.


----------



## SharonF

I love it and it is top of our list for a girl!

We already have our Elsa and we want another name which is traditional, yet unusual but easy to spell and pronounce. It's a beautiful classic!


----------



## bluecathy1978

You have to stick to your guns and choose a name you like. We called our 3rd son Isaac even though my mum said she didnt like the name. It is your child and your choice and I think Hazel is a lovely name. We are calling our daughter Holly. I like lots of names and she would have been called Lucy but one of my friends used it for her daughter even though she knew I was planning on using it, (which was a little awkward when she told me!!) so I had to find another name. Funnily enough, the friend who did that, siad she wasnt too sure about the name Holly. Made me laugh :) We are still freinds though as she has helped me through some dark times this year x


----------



## oh_so_blessed

jessief said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I love this name but said it to a few people and there was no great reactions, what do ye think? Other names we have are Heather, Mia, Jodie and Ella.
> 
> Would love some feedback please girls
> 
> xx

I like Hazel, and also Ella. Mia is nice as well. Not a fan of Jodie. :)


----------



## Rosie.no1

I really like it in a weird kind of way. I wouldn't choose it myself but I LOVE the fact that it's different and when she grows up she'll have a name that is unique and she'll stand out, but not in a bad way. It won't be to everyones taste so just as long as you're ok with those silent reactions (mixed with the positive ones of course) then I'd go for it!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I love Hazel! It's your child, so don't listen to anybody elses opinions :flower:


----------



## MamaPerez

Hazel is a ridiculously simple, beautiful name.


----------



## MummyHunter

It is a lovely name and may be old fashioned but at least she will not have the same name as all her classmates 

Ps, I would say I like it cos it's my name


----------



## hubblybubbly

It's my name too, and I love it, I also know a 1 year old called hazel and it's really sweet as a baby name too...granted there is the hazelnut, witch hazel and lezah backwards things, but overall I wouldn't want tone called anything else, a timeless classic.


----------



## Islander

my MIL was Hazel..we considered it but OH decided it would just remind him of his mother too much(she died recently) and he couldnt cope with that...but it is a beautiful name :)


----------



## Elisianna

Love the name Hazel. It's old fashioned, but old fashioned is getting more and more popular, I think.

When I was a little girl I loved this book I had about a witch named Hazel who had to lose weight to fit into her party dress. She finally got down to her goal weight but ate too much at the party and her big, veiny belly burst out of the dress. It was a great book and the art was so creepy.

Oddly enough... that is one of the reasons I love the name Hazel... XD


----------



## PocoHR

I like Hazel a lot, and Heather (because its my name :haha:)! I like being named Heather, except my husband is French and all his family, and basically every French person, has a terrible time pronouncing it. It always sounds like eeszare. Sometimes I tell people to call me Bruyere, which is the french translation of the flower Heather


----------



## jessief

Just wanted to bump this up, any more opinions, still love hazel


----------



## Mintaroo

LOVE IT. Love it so much that I would name a daughter that in a second, if it didn't sound horrible with our last name. It fits my criteria of: 1)People know how to pronounce it 2)It's not difficult to spell 3)It's unique but not "weird" It's absolutely perfect.


What are you thinking for a middle name?


----------



## Karenesque9

Love Hazel! It's making a huge comeback  I'm also a big fan of Heather


----------



## SharonF

Still love it! It was number 1 girl's name choice for us, but we are having a boy. It's simple and beautiful!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

LOVE Hazel x


----------



## jessief

Ah thanks girls, I'm so happy most people like it, I hope people wont think its grannyish


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think it's a gorgeous name :D


----------



## Vicyi

Hazel & Heather are the nicest imo x


----------



## RomaTomato

I love Hazel!! It's one of my favorites but my DH has a cousin who he dislikes named Hazel so it's a no-go, sadly.


----------

